# Sub Help - Supercharge my PB12-ISD



## wadesi (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Folks,
So I've recently moved and I'm setting up my HT in my new house. I'm starting from scratch and just trying to get the best deals I can find since my funds are very limited. I'll be using my system for 90% Movies/TV, 5% PC Gaming and 5% Music. My room is approx 2500 cuft. I'm going back and forth between SVS SCS or Ascend CMT-340s across the front. I like both, it'll be a game time decision...

Anyway I am getting what I believe to be a great deal on a almost new PB12-ISD. It's in the box with all original packaging. Not a scratch on it, it looks like it's barely been used and according to the owner it was run maybe 6 months and then put into storage for the last 2 years. 

Question: I was originally going to go with a PB12-NSD but I'm getting this for 1/3 of the price. Will this be enough for my movie watching or should I still go the PB12-NSD route? I know the NSD get's down a bit lower when watching movies but is it enough for me to tell? Is it worth the extra money?

Is there anything I can do to the ISD to "update" it? pop in a new higher power amp or any tweaks I can do to it to make it perform better? I'm not to hopeful I can do this since I'm sure SVS squeezes out optimal performance out of their products....

Your help is appreciated


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds like an awesome deal on the sub. I think you are correct in assuming that SVS has tweaked the sub to it's best performance. You would hate to ruin your sub. However, I am not an expert and maybe some of the DIY subs guys will be able to help you more. You might give SVS a call just to see if they have any thoughts on it. 

matteo


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Matteo's right, call SVS. Seems like I have heard of switching drivers to new models. SVS will know if it is possible & how much cash the new parts will be. I think you would be satisfied with the sub as is. Will he let you bring it home for a demo? Listen to it in your room, I bet you'll be surprised!


----------



## drrick (Nov 16, 2006)

I hate to bump up an old thread, but I'm kind of curious to know if the drivers in older SVS PB subs can be switched out for the newer drivers. Does SVS sell these, or would they only be available in the case of a replacement of a damaged driver? Any experience in doing this, or any report back from the OP on what happened?


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jul 11, 2010)

http://www.svsound.com/products-parts-nsdwoofer.cfm

Looks like they offer the speaker for $130. Not bad!



> $129 Upgrade Price
> 
> Note: For current owners of SVS "ISD" type subwoofers only. $230 for two (for PB12-ISD/2 or dual PCi owners, etc). Write for discount on duals.


Also,


> Keep your "old" ISD woofer (or if your SVS sub is even older our first generation standard driver) around as a spare or experiment with your own audio do it yourself project.


Sounds like the box is the same or will work with the older and newer drivers as well.


----------



## drrick (Nov 16, 2006)

Great! Thanks for checking on that. Being able to upgrade the drivers sounds like a simple way to get a little more performance easier.


----------

